# In Need of Large Humidor



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

I need a large humidor to store my stuff... I want an upgrade. 

Would a cooler humidor be better than a large cabinet?? How does one control temperature in such a large cabinet (2000ct) ... that would be my only issue.

Would love some inspiration of what you have


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

AudiB said:


> I need a large humidor to store my stuff... I want an upgrade.
> 
> Would a cooler humidor be better than a large cabinet?? How does one control temperature in such a large cabinet (2000ct) ... that would be my only issue.
> 
> Would love some inspiration of what you have


I have a 150ct and a 50 ct wood Humidor, they have their place but my 400ct Whytner cigar cooler is priceless when it comes to throw them in and forget it.


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

Olecharlie said:


> I have a 150ct and a 50 ct wood Humidor, they have their place but my 400ct Whytner cigar cooler is priceless when it comes to throw them in and forget it.


I have obviously looked into those but the mixed reviews of quality worry me. It's either cheaper or extremely expensive. Really no middle ground that I have found for a wine/ cigar humidor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

AudiB said:


> I need a large humidor to store my stuff... I want an upgrade.
> 
> Would a cooler humidor be better than a large cabinet?? How does one control temperature in such a large cabinet (2000ct) ... that would be my only issue.
> 
> Would love some inspiration of what you have


What climate do you live in? If you can put in a basement it may not be necessary to have temp control depending on where you live.

Are you comfortable having multiple coolers vs. one large cabinet (multiple humidification set-ups vs. one)?

Do you have a budget in mind?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

cigaraddict said:


> What climate do you live in? If you can put in a basement it may not be necessary to have temp control depending on where you live.
> 
> Are you comfortable having multiple coolers vs. one large cabinet (multiple humidification set-ups vs. one)?
> 
> ...


Georgia

No budget really. Was hoping to get something middle of the road as the expensive appliances are stupid expensive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

AudiB said:


> Georgia
> 
> No budget really. Was hoping to get something middle of the road as the expensive appliances are stupid expensive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgive the ignorance, would Georgia= no basement?

What is your ultimate goal? (Box storage for long-term aging? Plethora of singles for maximum brand enjoyment?)

Do you have enough of either to fill a wine cooler (wineador) now?

Do you mind multiple "micro-climates" (more humidities to look after?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

cigaraddict said:


> Forgive the ignorance, would Georgia= no basement?
> 
> What is your ultimate goal? (Box storage for long-term aging? Plethora of singles for maximum brand enjoyment?)
> 
> ...


I have a basement.

Long term storage. I have sticks that are 10+ years old currently. My stock list is 250-300 long and growing

I'd prefer a large singular unit opposed to a few smaller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

Gain of salt to follow: 

I’m my experience if you have a basement temp control is not a necessity, but if your super particular about your longer term aging you may want one for consistency. (If you wanted to confirm that 100% of the time your 10+ year setup is at 64 degrees for example) 

I have 4 newair 28 (wineadors) that I purchased to make everything even but I found that my basement never got above 65 degrees year round (8 foot ceilings) and they aren’t “on” a lot. 

A newair 28 (most popular choice of the wineador conversation market over the last 5 years) will give you anywhere from 20-30 boxes depending on size and count. (If dedicated Solely to boxes) If you add drawers/ have them made you can hold anywhere from 420-550 singles (7 drawers with maximum space given to singles) 

If you don’t mind having more than one wineador/humidity to control it’s nice to have your larger collection split up for separate goals (singles, boxes, long-term aging, and “other stuff” for example) but you may find it a chore to get all of you % dialed in to where you would like. 

All that being said.... I am currently converting to cabinets instead of my wine coolers because I want to pull down the number of climates I have to monitor. 

Wineador with drawers and setup would be around 400-500$ each (large range even outside of that if you go bare-bone vs custom wood, etc.)

Cabinets will run you around 1200$ each depending on source, humidity system, shipping, etc. (and can go WAY HIGHER if you choose a custom option like J.C. Pendergast, Aristocrat, etc) 

Hopefully this long post can add some benefit to you in your search (and not just be long-winded) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

^ Purpose-built wineadors from the factory are more the norm nowadays. Very few people bother doing conversions these days unless they're dead-set on fancy custom-made interiors, which drives the price considerably higher anyway. 

I've seen several mentions of Whynter 251S being on-sale lately for around $230 shipped (usually in the $400-ish range). That's a 2.5 cu.ft. cigar fridge that comes stock with Spanish cedar drawers and shelves. Whynter calls it a 400 count, but I'm pretty sure I can go 500-600 in mine - just ditch some of the shelving so you can "Tetris" boxes more efficiently and/or add drawers. Additional aftermarket drawers are available on-the-cheap too, if the two that come with it aren't enough for you.

I'm in Georgia too, with my wineador in my basement. I don't even bother to plug it in except in the middle of summer, no need. Either way, its superior seal makes it much easier to maintain RH than the typical grade of wooden cabinets on the market. Unless you're going to spring for a high-end cab such as an Aristocrat ($$$$), I'd recommend grabbing one of the Whynters while these sale prices are available.

BTW, I did have a problem with my first Whynter, but it was replaced under warranty and I've had no problems since - going on 4 years now.


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> ^ Purpose-built wineadors from the factory are more the norm nowadays. Very few people bother doing conversions these days unless they're dead-set on fancy custom-made interiors, which drives the price considerably higher anyway.
> 
> I've seen several mentions of Whynter 251S being on-sale lately for around $230 shipped (usually in the $400-ish range). That's a 2.5 cu.ft. cigar fridge that comes stock with Spanish cedar drawers and shelves. Whynter calls it a 400 count, but I'm pretty sure I can go 500-600 in mine - just ditch some of the shelving so you can "Tetris" boxes more efficiently and/or add drawers. Additional aftermarket drawers are available on-the-cheap too, if the two that come with it aren't enough for you.
> 
> ...


I would assume temps stay well within the upper 68-69s and lower 70s as is.... what about during winter ? Does it get too cold?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

AudiB said:


> I would assume temps stay well within the upper 68-69s and lower 70s as is.... what about during winter ? Does it get too cold?


It's upper limit setting is 66F, which is just fine. Will stay the same in winter unless surrounding temp drops below that. My basement stays around 68F most of the year, so really no need to even run the wineador other than the dead of summer if/when my ambient temp creeps up higher than I like for my cigars. Even with little need for the cooling function I still prefer it to any cabinet that can be found anywhere close to the same price range.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> It's upper limit setting is 66F, which is just fine. Will stay the same in winter unless surrounding temp drops below that. My basement stays around 68F most of the year, so really no need to even run the wineador other than the dead of summer if/when my ambient temp creeps up higher than I like for my cigars. Even with little need for the cooling function I still prefer it to any cabinet that can be found anywhere close to the same price range.


I'm right there with you Jack. My Whytner 251S has been great. A forum brother recommended a year ago, he had two for several years with no trouble. The only thing is I need to order drawers and rid the shelves. The drawers I have hold a ton. I have mine in a basement home with 2 65% Bovedas in each drawer/shelf, I run it year round.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

If you need to go bigger here is my next purchase. I am happy with my 251 model but have put grown it about 1 yr ago..









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> I'm right there with you Jack. My Whytner 251S has been great. A forum brother recommended a year ago, he had two for several years with no trouble. The only thing is I need to order drawers and rid the shelves. The drawers I have hold a ton. I have mine in a basement home with 2 65% Bovedas in each drawer/shelf, I run it year round.


Can the drawers be moved to the top?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

haegejc said:


> Can the drawers be moved to the top?


Yes and you can order all drawers I believe, check with Whynter. Might be cheaper to order sale price and then you can but the drawers later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

GOT14U said:


> If you need to go bigger here is my next purchase. I am happy with my 251 model but have put grown it about 1 yr ago..


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but that's not the answer. The pic makes it look bigger than it is, but the cigar side is only 1.8 cu ft compared to 2.5 cu ft for the 251S. Even if you can make both sides cigar-able, you're not adding much room, especially with such narrow drawers and shelves. Just add another 251S and stack 'em! Now's a good time! :smile2:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

These work for me. Hold around 30 boxes each. Air tight so Bovedas or HF beads work fine. Virtually maintenance free. No electricity or moving parts.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

your truths have crushed me...but now that you said it I see it.....


curmudgeonista said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but that's not the answer. The pic makes it look bigger than it is, but the cigar side is only 1.8 cu ft compared to 2.5 cu ft for the 251S. Even if you can make bother sides cigar-able, you're not adding much room, especially with such narrow drawers and shelves. Just add another 251S and stack 'em! Now's a good time! :smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> These work for me. Hold around 30 boxes each. Air tight so Bovedas or HF beads work fine. Virtually maintenance free. No electricity or moving parts.
> 
> (pic of cooler)


Good point. I've got a 150 qt Coleman used strictly for boxes. But my count is about double your estimate... 70 in mine ATM, though about 20 are tenners and 3x5's. Neat thing about it, the extra shelves I took out of my Whynter fit in the floor of the cooler perfectly, three abreast. So I've got a foundation of SC that are also raised just enough to put a dozen 60g Bovedas under them.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

You guys are the best, you know that?


I have two problems on my plate.


1. I have an apartment in an old building, and it experiences huge temperature swings, like it could go from 65 to 80 and back in a day during the winter. I've been living there 11 years, and I've never found it more than a minor annoyance (I don't pay for heat). Now that I have cigars to worry about...well, I don't think the igloodor will cut it over the long term.


2. My lovely and generous mama is bugging me to tell her what I want for Christmas.


Both problems solved!


One question - do you guys use distilled water in the little cup, or do you go with Bovedas/kitty litter, or something else?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Elizabeth10 said:


> One question - do you guys use distilled water in the little cup, or do you go with Bovedas/kitty litter, or something else?


I assume you mean in a wineador. I have a tray of Heartfelt beads in the bottom of my Whynter, some guys use KL instead (personally I never had the patience to figure out what @Cigary and others meant by "training" KL), some use Bovedas.

To tell the truth, I was getting some RH stratification so I stuck a 320g Boveda on the top shelf of mine too. I've seen some folks say not to mix media, but both my HF beads and Bovedas are 65%, so I figured "what the heck". Seems to be okay. Been holding rock steady at 64-65% RH for... what?... a year or so this way.

HF beads are spritzed with DW, though I rarely have to add any, BTW.


----------



## Garyk (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm in canada, and I heat with a wood furnace which means two things to me - temps vary wildly between summer and winter, and even during the course of the day and its humid as heck in summer and dry as a bone In winter. The near perfect seal on the Whynter door means I have a consistent rh using 4 320g boveda and the insulation on the cabinet keep the temp up during lows and and effectively cools when it swings upwards in summer and when the furnace is pumping. For me, the wineador was the answer


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

So I ended up ordering the Whynter 251. I decided to wait until I receive it and figure out the right setup before purchasing drawers and such from Wineador.com. 

Thanks for the advice - we are almost in business !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

My 251 is on the way! Woot!

As far as seasoning it - half the directions I've found make it sound like rocket surgery and the other half sound just plain goofy. 

I have a few pounds of "trained" kitty litter and plenty of 65% Bovedas. My low-stress plan is to distribute several shallow bowls of distilled water throughout, close the door, and wait a week. Then put the KL in a tray at the bottom, spread the Bovedas around, and wait until it stabilizes. Does anybody see a problem with this?


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

Elizabeth10 said:


> My 251 is on the way! Woot!
> 
> As far as seasoning it - half the directions I've found make it sound like rocket surgery and the other half sound just plain goofy.
> 
> I have a few pounds of "trained" kitty litter and plenty of 65% Bovedas. My low-stress plan is to distribute several shallow bowls of distilled water throughout, close the door, and wait a week. Then put the KL in a tray at the bottom, spread the Bovedas around, and wait until it stabilizes. Does anybody see a problem with this?


So I rejected my 251 and am now probably going to order a freaking Redmond Lite with heating and cooling and humidification

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

Why did you reject it?


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

Elizabeth10 said:


> Why did you reject it?


Im about to pull the trigger on this - https://www.1stclasshumidors.com/cigar-humidors/cabinet-humidors-furniture/remington-lite-electronic-humidor.html or https://www.1stclasshumidors.com/redford-electric-cigar-cabinet.html

Basically what is drawing me to this opposed to a wineador is the fact that it is a compressor for cooling and has a heating function. While I live in an environment that should not cause an issue - why not just go big. I also am concerned about running out of space too quickly.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ah, by "rejected," I thought you meant it had arrived and you sent it back. 

My Whynter arrived today.  I put the shallow bowls of water in and lightly misted the interior with distilled water. I'm not going to load it up until after Christmas, so there's plenty of time to let it mellow out. 

I'll probably order more drawers. Now I just have to figure out some dividers. I have lots of cigar boxes to play with so I should be able to figure something out.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

sinkable said:


> Im about to pull the trigger on this - https://www.1stclasshumidors.com/ci...niture/remington-lite-electronic-humidor.html or https://www.1stclasshumidors.com/redford-electric-cigar-cabinet.html
> 
> Basically what is drawing me to this opposed to a wineador is the fact that it is a compressor for cooling and has a heating function. While I live in an environment that should not cause an issue - why not just go big. I also am concerned about running out of space too quickly.


Compressors can do wonky things to RH levels. I understand it has a humidification function but thermoelectric will have little affect (why most people use wine coolers) when the cooling function is operating. Compressors will have larger swings when in use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal27 (Dec 21, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> ^
> 
> I've seen several mentions of Whynter 251S being on-sale lately for around $230 shipped (usually in the $400-ish range).


I'm currently looking but the best deal I've seen is $270.

Are the deals for $230 over, or can someone tell me where it can be found?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-T837A using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> Ah, by "rejected," I thought you meant it had arrived and you sent it back.
> 
> My Whynter arrived today.  I put the shallow bowls of water in and lightly misted the interior with distilled water. I'm not going to load it up until after Christmas, so there's plenty of time to let it mellow out.
> 
> I'll probably order more drawers. Now I just have to figure out some dividers. I have lots of cigar boxes to play with so I should be able to figure something out.


I recently got a Whynter from my wife for Xmas. I'm away on vacation and haven't finished them yet, but I'm building dividers out of crafting wood from Home Depot/Lowe's. They have some that is nearly perfect in height. I was contemplating doing foam or mole skin to be able to position and hold the dividers with pressure, but I think I'll just end up using wood glue. I'll snap some pictures when I get back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Large Cabinet Humidor Index Page


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

Royal27 said:


> I'm currently looking but the best deal I've seen is $270.
> 
> Are the deals for $230 over, or can someone tell me where it can be found?
> 
> ...


Amazon had a price drop on them. That is when I ordered mine. Looks like the prices have gone up though.


----------



## Royal27 (Dec 21, 2018)

TxColt said:


> Amazon had a price drop on them. That is when I ordered mine. Looks like the prices have gone up though.


Thanks for letting me know!

Wayfair is current best price I've found and good til end of year.

I think I will keep looking then order on 31st if I don't find a better after Christmas deal.

Sent from my SM-T837A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm having a negative experience with Ambient with regard to ordering additional drawers.

The listing for bottom-slider drawers shows a picture of a middle-slider drawer. I comtacted them through their site to confirm that was the right listing for a bottom slider drawer without a hygro hole. Took the, 3 days to get back to me, and they only said:



> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> The correct item will be available on the link below:
> https://ambientstores.com/whynter-chc-251s-drawer-with-hygrometer-cutout-chc-cgbxh-500/


I responded and told them I had asked for the one withOUT the hygro hole, and could they please send me confirmation of the correct listing of a bottom-slider drawer without a hole for the Whynter 251. That was 3 days ago, and I haven't heard back.

Anybody know where else I can buy these drawers? I don't want to buy from a crappy retailer, and as far as I know, this is he distributor recommended by Whynter.

(Making them myself isn't a viable option)


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> I'm having a negative experience with Ambient with regard to ordering additional drawers.
> 
> The listing for bottom-slider drawers shows a picture of a middle-slider drawer. I comtacted them through their site to confirm that was the right listing for a bottom slider drawer without a hygro hole. Took the, 3 days to get back to me, and they only said:
> 
> ...


I ordered the drawers from them and had no problem. I ordered - 
Cigar Drawer for CHC-251S - BOTTOM SLIDER 
CHC-CGBX-400

I can confirm that part has no hole for a hygrometer.

No idea on other suppliers.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

TxColt said:


> I ordered the drawers from them and had no problem. I ordered -
> Cigar Drawer for CHC-251S - BOTTOM SLIDER
> CHC-CGBX-400
> 
> I can confirm that part has no hole for a hygrometer.


Thanks. That was very helpful. I just held my nose and ordered them.


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

Glad to help! Hope you are happy with them.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> Thanks. That was very helpful. I just held my nose and ordered them.


Elizabeth10, did you receive the drawers and were they correct? I am thinking about ordering several additional drawers for my new whynter chc-251. Thank you


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

haegejc said:


> Elizabeth10, did you receive the drawers and were they correct? I am thinking about ordering several additional drawers for my new whynter chc-251. Thank you


Yes, I received them a couple of weeks ago, and just put them in the humi yesterday.

I meant to go all drawers/no shelves, but somehow missed the memo that the thing has a maximum of 6 drawers, not 5! Having the 1 shelf will gives me a bit more flexibility, though, so it's all good.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Elizabeth10 said:


> Yes, I received them a couple of weeks ago, and just put them in the humi yesterday.
> 
> I meant to go all drawers/no shelves, but somehow missed the memo that the thing has a maximum of 6 drawers, not 5! Having the 1 shelf will gives me a bit more flexibility, though, so it's all good.


It's nice to have some shelf space for boxes, especially if you don't have some other storage designated for them. But, of course, if that's not happenin' then I'm sure they'd be happy to sell you another drawer.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> It's nice to have some shelf space for boxes, especially if you don't have some other storage designated for them. But, of course, if that's not happenin' then I'm sure they'd be happy to sell you another drawer.


I do have the coolerdor, so I should be set. I'm still scared to buy boxes, though. :grin2: Okay, not entirely true, but close.

The shelf is actually working out. Luckily my B&M gives away boxes for free. I made a set of 3 stacking trays out of some Melanio boxes which are perfect for my now-ridiculous collection of small cigars. They seem to work better on a shelf because they just kind of slide out. I had an empty box that fits nicely and efficiently on the other side of that shelf.

I'm finding no great need for dividers, btw. There is only one drawer where I want one. I'm thinking about knocking apart one of the shelves and cutting that wood to fit. I do wish it had more drawers that were shallower, but what can you do?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Elizabeth10 said:


> I do have the coolerdor, so I should be set. I'm still scared to buy boxes, though. :grin2: Okay, not entirely true, but close.
> 
> The shelf is actually working out. Luckily my B&M gives away boxes for free. I made a set of 3 stacking trays out of some Melanio boxes which are perfect for my now-ridiculous collection of small cigars. They seem to work better on a shelf because they just kind of slide out. I had an empty box that fits nicely and efficiently on the other side of that shelf.
> 
> I'm finding no great need for dividers, btw. There is only one drawer where I want one. I'm thinking about knocking apart one of the shelves and cutting that wood to fit. I do wish it had more drawers that were shallower, but what can you do?


Before you start taking the extra shelves apart, here's a little tip. I used mine to line the bottom of my coolerdor. Not only was it nice to add a little Spanish cedar to it, but there's room under them to place a bunch of 60g Bovedas out of the way. Three shelves fit perfectly in the bottom of a 150qt Coleman. YMMV

As for dividers, I'd like to have them in all my drawers. Not only would they help with organization, but hopefully better protect my cigars from getting messed up when I'm rummaging through looking for one specific cigar. I figure when I have time for yet another project I'll order some SC off eBay. Looks like 2" x 1/4" is cheap and easy to find there, though 2-1/2" x 1/4" would probably be better for those drawers.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Before you start taking the extra shelves apart, here's a little tip. I used mine to line the bottom of my coolerdor. Not only was it nice to add a little Spanish cedar to it, but there's room under them to place a bunch of 60g Bovedas out of the way. Three shelves fit perfectly in the bottom of a 150qt Coleman. YMMV
> 
> As for dividers, I'd like to have them in all my drawers. Not only would they help with organization, but hopefully better protect my cigars from getting messed up when I'm rummaging through looking for one specific cigar. I figure when I have time for yet another project I'll order some SC off eBay. Looks like 2" x 1/4" is cheap and easy to find there, though 2-1/2" x 1/4" would probably be better for those drawers.


I went this route for the drawers in my CC300....worked out really well to have the convenience corralling and grouping...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## negativespace (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm looking to upgrade/streamline my humidor set ups, too, so thanks for all of the great info in this thread. 

I see a used 251S in my area that I might pursue...any specific reason to stay away from a used one?

Also, how would a Cigar Oasis do in a 251S? Aren't they generally accepted as the best in class electronic humidifiers? I feel like Boveda packs would end up costing more after replacing them every three months for a few years.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

negativespace said:


> I'm looking to upgrade/streamline my humidor set ups, too, so thanks for all of the great info in this thread.
> 
> I see a used 251S in my area that I might pursue...any specific reason to stay away from a used one?
> 
> Also, how would a Cigar Oasis do in a 251S? Aren't they generally accepted as the best in class electronic humidifiers? I feel like Boveda packs would end up costing more after replacing them every three months for a few years.


Boveda packs can be recharged, kitty litter is cheap and recommended.. If you've ever had an automatic humidifier break and turn your cabinet into a rainforest you'd understand.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Just remember Boveda/Beads/Kitty Litter will add and remove humidity as needed....Where as a Oasis only adds.


----------



## negativespace (Jan 23, 2019)

Got it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Before you start taking the extra shelves apart, here's a little tip. I used mine to line the bottom of my coolerdor. Not only was it nice to add a little Spanish cedar to it, but there's room under them to place a bunch of 60g Bovedas out of the way. Three shelves fit perfectly in the bottom of a 150qt Coleman. YMMV


I had remembered that you had suggested this in another thread somewhere, and tried it as soon as I pulled the shelves. :smile2: Unfortunately, they don't fit in my 48 qt Coleman at all.

I'm still not sure what I'm going to do about the dividers. Given that I live in an apartment, I have very little room to store extra stuff and my wood-shop consists of a hand saw and kitchen table, you can see why using the wood from one of the shelves to make dividers seems to be a win-win.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Elizabeth10 said:


> I had remembered that you had suggested this in another thread somewhere, and tried it as soon as I pulled the shelves. :smile2: Unfortunately, they don't fit in my 48 qt Coleman at all.
> 
> I'm still not sure what I'm going to do about the dividers. Given that I live in an apartment, I have very little room to store extra stuff and my wood-shop consists of a hand saw and kitchen table, you can see why using the wood from one of the shelves to make dividers seems to be a win-win.


Whatever works for you.

This thread convinced me to finally get a move on, so I ordered some 2" and 3" wide SC from _gym_bob_in_maine_ on eBay. I'm going to slot 3" crosspieces in a gap between two of the bottom slats and tack the ends. Slotting them in will bring them even with the top of the drawer sides. Then I'll make stretchers from the 2" stock with felt glued on the ends to make slide-in dividers. Fit will need to be pretty precise, so I plan to use an ultra-fine hobby saw to cut them.

One thing I will warn you about: The inner dimensions of the Ambient aftermarket drawers are different from the OEM's. Make sure you measure each separately before you cut your dividers.

Here's an example of what I intend to end up with, though now I'm going to adjust the length of the 3" crosspiece to nail it in place instead of using felt on it's ends. Will, of course, also recheck all my dimensions before cutting anything.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> I had remembered that you had suggested this in another thread somewhere, and tried it as soon as I pulled the shelves. :smile2: Unfortunately, they don't fit in my 48 qt Coleman at all.
> 
> I'm still not sure what I'm going to do about the dividers. Given that I live in an apartment, I have very little room to store extra stuff and my wood-shop consists of a hand saw and kitchen table, you can see why using the wood from one of the shelves to make dividers seems to be a win-win.


Actually that's about all you need to make those dividers. Perhaps a cheap plastic mitre box to make straight cuts would help. Some of this stuff is so soft you might even be able to score and snap the wood with just a utility blade.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Just received me new Whynter chc-251S and 3 additional drawers. The lumber pictured with the drawers is some Spanish cedar from a local specialty shop they milled for me to make dividers and sides for the single shelf I will use.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## negativespace (Jan 23, 2019)

haegejc said:


> Just received me new Whynter chc-251S and 3 additional drawers. The lumber pictured with the drawers is some Spanish cedar from a local specialty shop they milled for me to make dividers and sides for the single shelf I will use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice...I see why the 251S is so popular.


----------



## negativespace (Jan 23, 2019)

Someone is selling this end table humidor in my neighborhood, would anyone have any input on it's brand and/or quality just from these pics?


----------

